# Contemporary Classical Internet Radio



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Just thought for those looking for an alternative radio stations compared to the normal stuff played on the radio. Here you go. http://contemporary-classical.com/playing


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Dude! Rock on!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Bump. And I'm done with my negativity towards Contemporary Classical. Why not get the best of both worlds?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not getting any sound from it, though. The clock counts down the seconds left in whatever is playing, but that's it.

And one of the links to click has the message that this station is no longer working.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

some guy said:


> I'm not getting any sound from it, though. The clock counts down the seconds left in whatever is playing, but that's it.
> 
> And one of the links to click has the message that this station is no longer working.


Maybe it was perfoming 4'33".


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah maybe it's not working anymore. I'll check tomorrow. Last.fm is still the best I've seen with the Artist radio options. Iannis Xenakis Radio or whatever Composer you think would fill a good combo of Composers for a radio station. I decided on Francis Poulenc Radio on last.fm. If you pick a Composer too popular, it tends to go with other popular Composers. So it is more accurate to the genre the less popular the Composer is. Like Francis Poulenc radio I find much more accurate to that style compared to Maurice Ravel radio.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well there is a station called Before and After. They basically play everything outside the mainstream classical repertory.
http://www.eiderway.com/BeforeandAfter.html


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Found a Contemporary Radio Station. Q2 Music! 
http://tunein.com/radio/Q2-MUSIC-1059-s67408/


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

newmusicbox runs one too: Counterstream
They claim to be a station of American composers but they did play Agon earlier...
https://www.newmusicusa.org/counterstream-radio/


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been listening to Q2 music for a few weeks now, and I find it enjoyable and educational (finding new composers). One of the stations discussed in this thread no longer is broadcasting and the other is for American composers (not necessarily a bad thing). I bumped the thread to see if anyone knows of other stations that are contemporary.


----------

